# 485 online documents checklist(?)



## mcgwire (Aug 1, 2010)

I have applied for 485 visa by online and then found the documents checklists. But, I have a problem. I am a main applicant and I included my wife and two children. I must submit certfied documents for me and my family. However, in my wife's checklist, there is an evidence of English language ability. My application is not PR but 485(TR). So, I don't understand why there is an evidence of English for my wife. At present, I'm not sure if I must prepare the evidence of English for my wife.

If anyone knows about it, please let me know.

The following is my reauired documents checklist.

PERSON 1: me
Birth certificate or ...
IELTS...
copy of passport
Evidence of recent Australian qualification
...

PERSON 2: my wife
Evidence of Enlgish language ability required message

PERSON 3: my child1
...
...

PERSON 4: my child 2
...
...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Where did you get the checklist from other than Skilled - Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 485)


----------



## jas_poo (Feb 27, 2012)

hi ,
Is your wife in australia with u . because iam in the same situation .could u share me your feedback .
thanks in advance .


----------

